# My HO Collection



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

This is everything except one Texaco tanker that wasn't with me that day. Enjoy!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice fleet. Glad to see some steamers in the mix!

TJ


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice fleet. Glad to see some steamers in the mix!
> 
> TJ


Thanks and absolutely I have steamers! The first one is the Bachmann White Christmas Express. The 2nd is from a train set I found on Christmas clearance at a supermarket in the 90's! The cars that came with the set were terrible, but this engine (the one that says "Topco" on the coal car) is a little workhorse! One of my favorites! Smooth as silk operation and pulls my whole fleet without complaint


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

getting there.


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> getting there.


Hee hee, thanks. Though I think that when you're collecting I don't think you can ever "get there." There's always that one more... then one more.... then one more... 

I want to get some passenger cars for that Amtrak engine (very nice quality engine with some nice brass workings inside). Also want some B&M cars and a UP engine that I saw at a hobby shop


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a really colorful group, drv. :thumbsup:

Collecting trains is just like eating potato chips...

Greg


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

If you ever come up missing any you won't have to look far. I love those steamers.


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Many of these cars are cheapies, but some of them are of better quality (like the RailBox and B&M Boxcars). I am particularly fond of the Santa Fe that hauls the truck trailers and the Clementine car. The Clementine Car (In between the B&M and the red cattle car) actually flips on a hinge.

In time I hope to upgrade some of these. I've been mildly collecting for years and am just now getting serious about it in my 40's. Much more to come I'm sure


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey, I want to learn what the technical names for some of these cars and engines are. For example, my diesels, what real life engines would they correspond with (make, model, etc). What are the cars that are not cabooses or boxcars called?

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

DRV,

B&M posted a few nice links to identifying diesel types in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5252

Freight cars are typically box car, gondola (open-top box with flat bottom), hopper (box with angled bottom and slots for funneling grain, gravel and the like), flatbed (to carry misc stuff), tanker (to carry liquids). Some flatcars are stepped down a bit between front and rear truck to lower cargo and provide better overhead clearance.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> DRV,
> 
> B&M posted a few nice links to identifying diesel types in this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ! Much appreciated!


----------

